# Any love for purple guitars? please share yours?



## vejichan (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## jaxadam (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Nov 1, 2021)

Oh look another excuse to post my new fiddle


----------



## mmr007 (Nov 1, 2021)

George Lynch MIK LTD GL500T....it IS a purple tiger so it counts


----------



## vejichan (Nov 1, 2021)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Oh look another excuse to post my new fiddle
> View attachment 99542



nice guitar man!


----------



## Wyvern Claw (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## profwoot (Nov 1, 2021)

I see why you wanted to post the thread, OP. I be like dang.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 2, 2021)

Wyvern Claw said:


> View attachment 99550


Bruh


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## sleewell (Nov 2, 2021)

dat mayones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i dont own any but the ESP steph carpenters are super hot.


----------



## Ant78 (Nov 2, 2021)

I refinished this Ibanez 7 in Midnight Purple. Looks almost black but the purple pearl pops in the right light.


----------



## Boojakki (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Axiom451 (Nov 2, 2021)

Heres my RGA121 Prestige







Might buy a purple RG752 with Maple fretboard soon aswell


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 2, 2021)

The first guitar I had as a kid that wasn't a rental:


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 2, 2021)

Kiesel CT624


----------



## John (Nov 2, 2021)

The one that got away, if that counts:


----------



## aesthyrian (Nov 2, 2021)

Nothing special, but it's purple.

1991 Ibanez RG570PN(Purple Neon). Stock.


----------



## Grindspine (Nov 2, 2021)

Purple power! Axe Palace exclusive RGDR 3127s in neon purple flat, ya'll!


----------



## kidmendel (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Nov 3, 2021)

sadly not gonna be mine much longer though


----------



## pondman (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## pondman (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## ExplorerMike (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Strobe (Nov 3, 2021)

Purple is my jam.


----------



## Wulfhnt44 (Nov 4, 2021)

Violaceous Cazares multi-7


----------



## Mboogie7 (Nov 4, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> View attachment 99614
> 
> 
> sadly not gonna be mine much longer though



say whaaa? Correct me if I’m wrong, but this is your dream guitar isn’t it? Or wasn’t it? I thought I read that on a post of yours previously.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Nov 4, 2021)

Mboogie7 said:


> say whaaa? Correct me if I’m wrong, but this is your dream guitar isn’t it? Or wasn’t it? I thought I read that on a post of yours previously.



It truly is but I'm a sax player far before I'm a guitarist, and I'm playing a lot more cleans recently so I don't need a drop C stick. I'm also finding at the moment I prefer 7 strings and the versatility the low string gives, and while it does sound great clean I need an acoustic, and my new sax just ate 80% of my savings too. I've been looking for one forever and it's my favorite 6 string but when I need even more shit for school and don't have the time to play it it's kinda doomed. I won't find it again once it's gone but I can't afford to be a collector like I used to now that I can't work.

Current plan is to not buy anything guitar related and save so I can get a CS Schecter based off of it if I graduate with good prospects. For what it's worth I'm selling off my other 6s which have great sentimental value as well, I was stupid and simply shouldn't have bought a few things so now my disposable instruments are going to feed my professional instruments.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 4, 2021)

pondman said:


> View attachment 99619



Are those roller saddles?


----------



## pondman (Nov 4, 2021)

odibrom said:


> Are those roller saddles?


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 4, 2021)

One of my big regrets letting this one go. 

Purple quilt top + purple back + purple headstock + (eventual) purple strap

Gold hardware is also a must with purple.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 4, 2021)

pondman said:


> View attachment 99665



... eeerrr... thanks...?


----------



## djkhaled305 (Nov 4, 2021)

Does this count as purple?


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Nov 4, 2021)

djkhaled305 said:


> Does this count as purple?


now that's a badass Mayones. Solid colors are always custom builds right?


----------



## Matt08642 (Nov 4, 2021)

My 752 is impossible to see purple, unless you're in direct light:




Matching headstock as well!


----------



## Leviathus (Nov 4, 2021)

That subterranean homesick purple is a great finish. I'm waiting for someone on here to grab this new (purple) one and post pics...


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Nov 4, 2021)

Purple guitar, purple room.


----------



## oracles (Nov 4, 2021)

My RAN Crusher 7


----------



## oracles (Nov 4, 2021)

Some passed on purps. Kinda miss the 060 sometimes, best sounding and playing of this trio by far.


----------



## lost_horizon (Nov 5, 2021)

Yamaha RGX1203s - originally Metallic Black, refinished in Purple.

The Alder end grain is so dark it looks like a burst but that would just eats the stain.

Process video here:


----------



## Pat (Nov 5, 2021)

Jackson


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 5, 2021)

The neck stripes are purpleheart... does that count?


----------



## Woodland Burl (Nov 5, 2021)

vejichan said:


> View attachment 99531
> View attachment 99532
> View attachment 99533
> View attachment 99534
> ...



I love the finish! With a dark fretboard, it would have tempted me very much with its looks.


----------



## djkhaled305 (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> now that's a badass Mayones. Solid colors are always custom builds right?


I’m not sure! I know it was from guitarguitar in the uk and they legit ordered one purple one and one green one, They we’re going for a Prince sort of thing?

I know they quite frequently order solid colour ones but come to think of it, I rarely see any other stores do them!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 5, 2021)

I've been lusting so hard for a purple guitar for so long now! 

When I was heavy into Nightwish I used to dream of owning a Washburn Chicago Series CS-780 in purple with gold hardware.
I almost bought one I found in shop years ago, but sadly I went with something completely different instead. Every now and then I check the used market for a CS-780 just for the heck of it 
I hope I'll be able to get a purple axe with gold hardware some day.


----------



## STRHelvete (Nov 7, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> The neck stripes are purpleheart... does that count?


No. Get out


----------



## Millul (Nov 8, 2021)

This thread is totally bonkers


----------



## kerryymm (Nov 9, 2021)

My main gigging guitar for years… don’t have it any more though


----------



## Dog Boy (Nov 9, 2021)

GMP Roxie


----------



## dgibbs1994 (Nov 9, 2021)

Never owned one but I would love to. Musicman jp7 with the purplish chameleon paint is like my dream guitar


----------



## mfarrah3045 (Nov 9, 2021)

Eii Horizon III


----------



## mfarrah3045 (Nov 9, 2021)

With the original pickups


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## TheRealMikeD (Nov 9, 2021)

Schecter C-7 special limited edition finish


----------



## Boofchuck (Nov 9, 2021)

Ye old Schecter Banshee 7.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## TheDraeg (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2021)

Purple guitars from my past. 

JPX and Majesty:





Tremonti:






And I guess my USA Holcomb is kinda purple right? So maybe I still have one


----------



## Schweick (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## mcleanab (Nov 14, 2021)

Does Fuchsia Burst count?


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Nov 14, 2021)

vejichan said:


> View attachment 99531
> View attachment 99532
> View attachment 99533
> View attachment 99534
> ...




What a mic drop of a way to start a thread. Now I need to go look at all the others.


----------



## Droptune666 (Nov 15, 2021)

A well toured KSE Custom Angelus in dark cherry, looks purple enough to me!


----------



## ylemp (Nov 16, 2021)

Oh perfect, I’ve found my calling for a first post.

PRS Custom 24 Charcoal Purple Burst


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 22, 2021)

I want one of these so bad


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 23, 2021)

Latest score. NGD thread at some point:


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 23, 2021)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Latest score. NGD thread at some point:
> 
> View attachment 100393
> 
> ...



God that's perfect.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 23, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> God that's perfect.



Cheers man...appreciated as always. I love those OTT 80's style finishes. (2009 model btw)


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope I’m not too late to the party.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 24, 2021)

Very nice man, love the pickguard.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 24, 2021)

Nice upgrade!


----------



## Vede (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2021)

Wolfhorsky said:


> I hope I’m not too late to the party.





Wolfhorsky said:


> I hope I’m not too late to the party.



When I had my Ibanez phase this RG was my dream guitar.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Wolfhorsky (Nov 28, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When I had my Ibanez phase this RG was my dream guitar.


This guitar has some serious mojo. If You like whammy bar wankery ;-)


----------



## LCW (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## McBrain (Dec 1, 2021)

Posted this one several times before, but it's the only purple guitar I own.

My '92 USA Rhoads:


----------



## narad (Dec 1, 2021)

McBrain said:


> Posted this one several times before, but it's the only purple guitar I own.
> 
> My '92 USA Rhoads:



Permission to keep posting granted.


----------



## beteasta351 (Aug 29, 2022)

oracles said:


> View attachment 99682
> 
> 
> My RAN Crusher 7


Beautiful guitar man! Any chance you would want to sell the RAN? Just askin'


----------



## TheRealMikeD (Aug 29, 2022)

Schecter C-7 FR - limited edition purple finish.


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Aug 29, 2022)

My J Custom.


----------



## oracles (Aug 31, 2022)

beteasta351 said:


> Beautiful guitar man! Any chance you would want to sell the RAN? Just askin'


My RANs are lifers, sorry man


----------



## oracles (Aug 31, 2022)

Bonus Crusher 7 pics


----------



## D-Nasty (Aug 31, 2022)

Not mine, but I'm loving this new purple Solar. I saw it on one of Ola's newer videos. Sick!


----------



## Mboogie7 (Aug 31, 2022)

oracles said:


> Bonus Crusher 7 pics



I’ve always loved the look of RAN guitars. Their headstock is a favorite of mine. I think they did the Caparison headstock better than Caparison. 

Beauty of a guitar too!


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Metaloaf (Sep 3, 2022)

D-Nasty said:


> Not mine, but I'm loving this new purple Solar. I saw it on one of Ola's newer videos. Sick!


Would love to see this one with more pictures once its out there. Looked real nice on video, kinda dark blue side of purple which I like most.


----------



## jem7vwh (Sep 3, 2022)

This is the thread for me!

Top Row: RG752AHMRPB, RGR6QMTV, RG1527CB
Bottom Row: RG570PP, RG3250MZFOB, RG550PN, RG570PN


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 3, 2022)

Not mine


----------



## katsumura78 (Sep 3, 2022)

My favorite 7. Sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 3, 2022)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Not mine


dear lord. WHOSE IS THAT THEN?!


----------



## BaliGod (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 4, 2022)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> dear lord. WHOSE IS THAT THEN?!


it's this dude


----------



## Stemp Fester (Sep 5, 2022)

RG8470


----------



## Taikatatti (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## JimF (Sep 5, 2022)

Taikatatti said:


> View attachment 113721



Wow! Any more pics/info?


----------



## Taikatatti (Sep 5, 2022)

JimF said:


> Wow! Any more pics/info?







Sure, it’s made by Manninen Custom Instruments here in Finland. Best playing guitar i’ve had and i have a random star coming from him aswell. Super high quality, ended up parting with my Duvell since i didn’t really play it after receiving this one.


----------



## vilk (Sep 5, 2022)

The name of this finish is "purple burst" despite that it's not a burst... And almost not even purple lol. But I feel it's purple enough for this thread.


----------



## JimF (Sep 6, 2022)

Taikatatti said:


> View attachment 113729
> View attachment 113730
> View attachment 113731
> 
> Sure, it’s made by Manninen Custom Instruments here in Finland. Best playing guitar i’ve had and i have a random star coming from him aswell. Super high quality, ended up parting with my Duvell since i didn’t really play it after receiving this one.



That is stunning! Definitely going to look into that luthier!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 6, 2022)

vilk said:


> The name of this finish is "purple burst" despite that it's not a burst... And almost not even purple lol. But I feel it's purple enough for this thread


That's a very cool finish. Reminds me of the Grape Ice finish on early RG's.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 6, 2022)

This one is a bit hard to call at times...even with the guitar in my hands. Depends on the light. Can look blue or purple and it's def not a 'Chameleon' paint job.

In Progress Pic:



Completed:


----------



## Tom odd 7 (Sep 6, 2022)

jem7vwh said:


> This is the thread for me!
> 
> Top Row: RG752AHMRPB, RGR6QMTV, RG1527CB
> Bottom Row: RG570PP, RG3250MZFOB, RG550PN, RG570PN


Well done !!


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 7, 2022)

hnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggg


----------



## Musiscience (Sep 9, 2022)

There’s this one as well:


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 9, 2022)

Ibanez calls this blue... we know it is really purple


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 9, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> View attachment 113924
> 
> Ibanez calls this blue... we know it is really purple


nice

Ibanez calls green blue as well, or the other way around. Forget which model it was, I think one of the RG 5000 series.


----------



## Marked Man (Sep 9, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> nice
> 
> Ibanez calls green blue as well, or the other way around. Forget which model it was, I think one of the RG 5000 series.



ESP is very confused about what "reindeer blue" actually is also.....


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 27, 2022)

Looks like the jackson dealer thingy a few dealers are getting these in. Tempting...


----------



## rokket2005 (Sep 27, 2022)

Here's my purple guitar. It's an '05 Custom 24. Pretty standard except for the Blackhawk(which was a mistake) and a bone nut, clouding in the clear coat. Paul signed it to someone named Brian and it has a replaced truss rod cover with an S, looks like some sort of event in '08-'09.


----------



## Matt08642 (Sep 27, 2022)

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 114212
> 
> View attachment 114213



Man, RGs are the goddamn _best._


----------



## Metal Mortician (Sep 30, 2022)

My Mike Dirnt Bass. I had it refinished in sparkle purple. Put a white pearloid pickguard and an SD quarterpounder in. I need to find some better pics tonight.


----------



## kidmendel (Oct 2, 2022)

Metal Mortician said:


> My Mike Dirnt Bass. I had it refinished in sparkle purple. Put a white pearloid pickguard and an SD quarterpounder in. I need to find some better pics tonight.



This is very much up my street, more pics please!


----------



## Wyvern Claw (Oct 3, 2022)

Just about to post an NGD thread for this. I have had and still have some amazing purple guitars, but this might be my favorite yet.


----------

